# Parts for an old Trek 7005?



## asdfffdsa (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello, this is my first time posting here.

I've got an old "Trek 7005 Aluminum" (at least, that's what it reads on the side). It came with a Volkswagen Jetta my parents bought ~1998. It's still in relatively good condition, but it looks as if there are some parts that need replacing (ie take a look at this. I was told one of those two parts might be responsible for a certain rattling when hitting bumps).

I have very little knowledge of bike maintenance and tuning (and practically none concerning the names of certain parts), and I have no idea of what designs for certain parts are standard or proprietary across models. But, basically, what I want to know is: Do you think it would be possible to find parts for such an old model online (and, if so, where? A quick google search brings up nothing for a "Trek 7005", and the trek bikes website does not carry information on models prior to 2003)? Or am I just out of luck?

Thanks


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

That was a special edition frame using a welded aluminum frame (in 1996-1997 when these were being included with the VW purchase, Trek was still bonding their aluminum frames...though GF aluminum frames were welded).

It used a still standard 1 1/8 headtube, though threaded with a steel fork...and a 21 speed drivetrain.

There should be no problem finding parts to repair and maintain this bike online. Universal Cycles has a huge stock of parts (not always the best prices but often the best stock).


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Call them components, and, like Trek, you can source them, too. Mtnbiker72's suggestion of Universal Cycles is but one of many web retailers of bike components. 

BTW, there's nothing "Trek" specific about the bike really except the frame and fork. The stem bolts you linked look rusty but that may still be okay unless they're stripped or something, and you can likely find new bolts at your local hardware store. Probably a 5mm allen for the bolts, maybe a 4...


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Take it to your local bike shop, nothing on your bike will be foreign to them. They will likely have what you need in stock for less than what you will pay online since its old stock and will be glad to be rid of it. 

Lots of old school bikes like this riding around still and there is nothing wrong with what you have, lots of miles left in her. Actually that style/model of bike is pretty common around here for winter riding since they are well built and take abuse well and if it got stolen no one would mind much.

Might I suggest you take a local bike shop mechanics course, its usually less than $50 and you bring your bike in and work on it while you learn basic mechanics and adjustments. In a couple evenings a week you will get invaluable experience from the experts and dial in your bike at the same time...might even get some free stuff thrown in to fix your bike up. It would be the best money you ever spent.


----------



## asdfffdsa (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot!

You've all been a great help.

If I have any more issues, I'll be sure to stop by again.


----------

